# What does your significant other do?



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

Do they work in the same field as you? How do they feels about the crazy hours? If they work in a related field, do you feel it helps with day to day job stress?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

My wife is a vet. She did emergency for years, as well close to 10 years as a mobile equine/large animal vet. She gets it and we can still talk about how similar the cases are and how vastly different they are.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

Kitchen Manager at Kilwin's fudge, chocolate and ice cream shop.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2015)

She's getting ready to start emt classes. Should be fun


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2015)

CalEMT is also in this career field. Haha


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

Probably should of said what my SO does since I started the thread, completely forgot. She's finishing up school to be a police officer. Right now she works as a security officer in the psych ward of a hospital.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

Fry14MN said:


> Right now she works as a security officer in the psych ward of a hospital.


Oh the stories she must come home with.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

It is quit unbelievable sometimes. She has a man come running in the other night saying his wife needed help. She went outside and he opened the passenger door to his truck and his wife was sitting there full of blood. Come to find out they had gotten in a fight and she attempted to jump out of the truck and he ran her over and when I say ran her over I mean her face. She has a broken jaw and a number of other injuries. CRAZY!


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 27, 2015)

My SO is a student at USC studying anthropology .. Full time so no work yet


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 28, 2015)

Vet (small animal). I echo what DE says.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 28, 2015)

My wife is at stay at home mom. It makes bills tight, but we get by. It was actually my idea. Its what makes her happy. Its what make our family happy. I would rather them be at home with their mother than pay a stranger.


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

Unfortunately.. I have no significant other....miss it, but really missed it more about hollays..but always holding out


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 30, 2015)

Paramedic.


Years ago, we used to be partners


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 30, 2015)

HR manager


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Paramedic.
> 
> 
> Years ago, we used to be partners


Who Paramedic???


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2015)

Candice1088 said:


> Who Paramedic???



Did you read the thread title?


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, coffee didn't kick in yet. Have no significant other.... Yet


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 30, 2015)

Met him while working together at a previous EMS gig, I switched companies and he's still at the old service, but we'll be moving in together in February.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

She is out there somewhere not expecting the insanity I will bring into her life. Poor thing whoever it is hahaha.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ICU RN. I'm a kept man.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2015)

RN in the Burn ICU. Her hours are just as screwed up.


----------



## RScott (Dec 30, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> She's getting ready to start emt classes. Should be fun


Did she decide on RCHS?  I'm doing it now; it's working well so far.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 30, 2015)

RScott said:


> Did she decide on RCHS?  I'm doing it now; it's working well so far.


Shes still looking at that or COM since we moved down to the island.


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> She is out there somewhere not expecting the insanity I will bring into her life. Poor thing whoever it is hahaha.


What type of insanity. Insanity can be good lol


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 31, 2015)

Scott33 said:


> ICU RN. I'm a kept man.



My SO is the Nursing Administrator for a Children's Hospital, so yeah same here


----------



## highglyder (Jan 2, 2016)

Stay at home mom.  It's what she wanted to do, even after teaching in a college for a couple years.  It makes it much easier not dealing with child care, coordination of schedules and vacation time, zero participation in the rat race of 9-5ers.  Sometimes it sucks only having one income, but being in Ontario I really can't complain.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Jan 2, 2016)

These days she's a stay at home mom. She used to work in food service for a major company. Loved the work, hated the way she got treated (she was salary and work 60+ hours a week). She's also extremely squeamish so I can't talk to her about pretty much anything that happens at work. Makes it a little hard sometimes.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey bro, she wants you. 



Candice1088 said:


> What type of insanity. Insanity can be good lol


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 3, 2016)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey bro, she wants you.


Saw that. Almost commented.


----------



## LaceyA (Jan 4, 2016)

My Husband Is a heavy equipment operator and does not understand EMS schedule at all


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey bro, she wants you.


Hahaha all I got to offer is a few hundo in the bank, a crappy schedule, little to no life for the next few years, and moving a bajillion miles away after graduation. It's like the blue light special over here.


----------



## SavesWithGrace (Jan 7, 2016)

Single mum of two special needs teens - 11 years. Haven't even tried to date in the last 8 years. I just left an 18-year marketing career and became and AEMT on night shift. If there WAS a remote chance I would start dating it's now completely out of the question, LOL! I guess I have two 100-lb Alaskan Malamutes, so I'll just be that crazy husky lady or whatever.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 10, 2016)

Boyfriend seems to be handling it well. He works for a railroad company. But otherwise he seems ok. For now lol.


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2016)

He's in culinary school. The real challenge will come with I actually get hired onto an agency. Hopefully it doesn't scare him off.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jane said:


> He's in culinary school. The real challenge will come with I actually get hired onto an agency. Hopefully it doesn't scare him off.


Why would it scare him off?


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 3, 2016)

Stripper


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> Stripper


Bet you always have 1s while at work


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm the vending machine king


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 3, 2016)

She's a vet tech, both of us still in undergrad though. 

Funny the number of vet-related SO's. In our case we are polar opposites. I really don't care to work with any animal other than a service K9, and she absolutely hates people in general. Our conversations are well-rounded.


----------



## Charity (Feb 8, 2016)

He's a full-time Electrical Engineering student. Polar opposite professions, but we both understand how hard the other person is going to have to work!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2016)

Charity said:


> He's a full-time Electrical Engineering student. Polar opposite professions, but we both understand how hard the other person is going to have to work!



And currently you're still together? Does he get a charge out of hearing about your electrifying saves? I'm not shocked.


----------



## Charity (Feb 8, 2016)

Never Hertz to have differences. As they say, opposites attract


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 8, 2016)

Charity said:


> Never Hertz to have differences. As they say, opposites attract



Ohm my god. Watt's going on here?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Giant81 (Feb 10, 2016)

my wife works on the phones as customer service.  Forget that ****.  I can understand someone in the back of an ambulance feeling terrible and being an *******, but the people she gets.  No way I could stay employed if I had her job.  I'd have given some people a piece of my mind on the phone or just up and hung up on them.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 10, 2016)

My wife is a chemical engineer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2016)

Remi said:


> My wife is a chemical engineer.



Good to see you two have chemistry.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Good to see you two have chemistry.



It helps that I can always predict her reaction.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 12, 2016)

Para educator at our K-12 school (I sub there on off time, and with 5 days off a week there is a lot of that).  She is used to my shifts from old job,  likes this one:  in 7 1/2 years I have been late getting off work (besides talking with oncoming crews) 2 times.   Not 2 times a week but 2 times all together.


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 12, 2016)

Neuroscience graduate student. Needless to say, she is very helpful when I need a question answered while studying.

Oddly enough, she never wants to see the cool pictures of bloody trauma victims.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 12, 2016)

EMTaylor said:


> Neuroscience graduate student. Needless to say, she is very helpful when I need a question answered while studying.


Unless you need a quick answer...


----------



## tylerp1 (Feb 14, 2016)

ARNP in a GI clinic


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 15, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Unless you need a quick answer...



Apparently science cannot be watered down to a simple sentence. It's so complex that a simple answer can never be given. Or at least, this is what I am told.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 16, 2016)

EMTaylor said:


> Apparently science cannot be watered down to a simple sentence. It's so complex that a simple answer can never be given. Or at least, this is what I am told.


I my relationship, we say:
"Hey, can u bottom-line this for me?"


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Mine works as a social worker, honourable job but long hours and not so great pay for the work involved in my opinion


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm dating a teacher.

Now I understand why @MMiz never has enough time.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 21, 2016)

You're a good man, @Jon.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Fire medic is his proper job. 
Antagonizing me for his personal enjoyment is his part time job.


----------



## nater (Feb 23, 2016)

My wife's a dispatcher.... not my dispatcher, but she does have to call our call center from time to time.


----------



## Medicgirli87 (Mar 16, 2016)

Airline pilot.....our future schedules should be fun coordinating time as a family :/


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2016)

My wife is a paramedic as well (we met in P school). She no longer works on a unit and is now an instructor teaching paramedic and critical care to Army flight medics.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 19, 2016)

schaeper35 said:


> Airline pilot.....our future schedules should be fun coordinating time as a family :/


If they're an airline pilot, why bother messing up the home life for a $10/hr EMS job? ✈️✈️✈️


----------



## Medicgirli87 (Mar 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> If they're an airline pilot, why bother messing up the home life for a $10/hr EMS job? ✈️✈️✈️




Well the airlines don't pay all that great starting out, especially living up north. Plus, it's always been my dream to be in EMS so after the kids grew up a bit, decided it was time.....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 20, 2016)

schaeper35 said:


> Well the airlines don't pay all that great starting out, especially living up north. Plus, it's always been my dream to be in EMS so after the kids grew up a bit, decided it was time.....


Well then get on it!!!


----------



## Medicgirli87 (Mar 20, 2016)

Working on to sing a job right now!!


----------



## Sleepnheat (Mar 20, 2016)

She is a manager at Tractor Supply. Love the employee discount!!


----------



## titmouse (Mar 22, 2016)

High School Teacher


----------



## medicmanschwanee (Mar 29, 2016)

My wife is a ER nurse but we met on match.com. Lol


----------



## ERDoc (Mar 29, 2016)

Empties my bank account.


----------



## Inspir (May 6, 2016)

Wife's a cop. We've met picking up a ETOH patient. We work in the same district so we run into each other all the time.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 8, 2016)

Me.


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Me.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 27, 2016)

My SO is a cake decorator.  Hates the hours, hates talking about it, loves the money.


----------

